# ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى فاتيما بالبرتغال



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*نظرة عامّة على الأحداثِ​
ظهور الأمِّ المباركةِ في فاتيما أستهلّ بثلاث ظهورِات لملاكِ لثلاث أطفالِ ريفيين في 1916. في 1917 ظَهرتْ الأمِّ المباركةِ ستّة مراتِ للأطفالِ الصغارِ الثلاثة. في وقت الظهورِ، كانت الحرب العالمية الأولى المُدَمّرة ما زالَتْ أَنْ مُشتعلة في أوروبا. 

فى الثالث عشرة من مايو 1917 في فاتيما بالبرتغال، ظَهرتْ الأمّ المباركة وتَكلّمتْ مع الأطفالِ الثلاث بينما كانوا يرعون خِرافَهم. الأطفال الثلاثة هم: لوسيا، فرانسيسكو وجاسينتا وكانوا فى سن العاشرة والتاسعة والسابعة على التوالي ( أنظر الصورةً )



​

عادتْ الأمُّ المباركةُ ثانيةً كُلّ شهر في الثالث عشْرِ مِنْ يونيو إلى أكتوبر. تَحمّلَ الأطفالُ عدمَ التصديق مِنْ عائلاتِهم وكهنتهم، سُخِرَ منهم  وبُصق عليهم من قبل بَعْض الجيرانِ وسُجِنَوا وتُوعّدَوا بالقتل من قبل السلطاتِ المدنيةِ الاشتراكيةِ الملحدةِ. عوملتْ لوسيا بقسوة مِن قِبل أمِّها الملحدة القاسية. رغم ذلك، وعلى الرغم مِنْ حالةِ القهر والتخويف،  لَمْ يُتغيّروا شهادتَهم عنْ ظهورِ الأمِّ المباركةِ.

فى كُلّ شهر، كان يَرتفعُ أعدادَ الناسِ التى تجئ كي تَكُونَ مَع الأطفالِ. في ظهورِ يوليو طلب الأطفال مِنْ الأمّ المباركة إعْطاء علامة لجَعْل الناسِ يُؤمنونَ بالظهورِ. وَعدتْهم الأمّ المباركة بمعجزة عامّة عظيمة في أكتوبر.

في 13 أكتوبر 1917، زادتْ الحشودَ إلى 70,000. عديد مِنْ مراسلي الصحف والمصورين كَانوا هناك كي يسجّلوا المعجزةَ أَو يُثبتوا أن الأطفالَ يَكْذبونَ. الحشد كَانَ يَقِفُ تحت المطرِ المنهمر ووصل الطينِ إلى كواحلِهم. كثيرين كَانوا يَصلّونَ التسبحةَ عندما ظهرت الأمَّ المباركة وقالت لهم : " أَنا سيدةُ التسبحةِ، جِئتُ لأحذر المؤمنين أن يُصلحوا حياتَهم ويَسْألُون عن المغفرة عن ذنوبِهم, لا يَجِبُ أنْ يُهينوا الرب فيما بعد، لأنه يُهانُ بشكل شديد من قبل آثام البشر.  يَجِبُ على الشعب أَنْ يَتلوا التسبحةَ. دعْوهم َيواصلون تلاوتها كلّ يومِ."

بينما كَانتْ سيدتنا عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ تُغادرَ المكان أشارتْ إلى الشمسِ. فتَوقّفَ المطر وتبددت السحب وبَدأتْ الشمس تدور في السماءِ، تناثرت أشعةَ النور المتعدّدِ الألوان مضيئُة كل الريفِ. دارت الشمس لثلاث دقائقِ، ثم تَوقّفَت، ثمّ أستأنفَت دورانها مرة ثانية ومرّة ثالثة ودام ذلك أثنتى عشْر دقيقة. كانت الشمس تُسرعُ أكثر كُلّ مرة وفي النهايةِ بَدتْ وكأنها تَنزع نفسها مِنْ السماءِ وبَدأتْ بالهبوط على الأرضِ. أعتقدَ عديد من الجموع  بأنّها نهايةَ العالمِ!

سقطت الحشود على رُكَبِهم فزَعين طَالَبين الصفحِ عن آثامِهم. عندئذ فقط انتهت المعجزة، وعادتْ الشمسَ إلى وضعِها الطبيعيِ وجفت الأرضِ المُشبعة بالمطرِ وكذلك ملابسِ الناسِ. كان هناك عديد مِنْ معجزات الشفاء. قدم مراسلى الصحف البرتغالية وصف تفصيلي لمدة طويلة, لكن صُحُفَ أكثر البلدانِ الأخرى تَجاهلتْ القصّةَ ( أنظر صورةَ بعض شهودِ معجزةِ الشمسِ).

لإبْراز أهمية وحقيقةِ رسائلِها، في يوليو 1917، تَنبّأتْ سيدتَنا بالأحداثَ العالميةَ المستقبليةَ التاليةَ التي ستَحْدثُ لو لم يَتوقّف الناس عن إهانة الله:






​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الحرب العالمية الثانية​
قالت سيدتنا: "الحرب. . . سَتنتهي . . . لكن إن لم يَتوقّف الناس عن إهانة الله، فستبدأ حرب آخري أسوأ في عهدِ البابا بيوس الحادي عشر. . . [بابا مِنْ 1922 إلى 1939]. . . عندما سَتَرون الليل مُضاءَ بنور مجهولِ ....  أعلموا أنّ هذه هى العلامة العظيمة التى سيُعطيها الرب لكم لأنّه سَيُعاقبُ العالمَ لأجل عديد مِنْ جرائمِه بواسطة الحربِ والجوعِ واضطهاد الكنيسةِ والبابا.

وفى ليلة 25/26 يناير 1938 ظهر نور غير عادى مِنْ التاسعة مساءاً حتى الثانية صباحاً على نصف الكرة الأرضيةِ الشمالي أفزعَ عديد مِنْ الناسِ, وخصّصتْ جريدة النيويورك تايمزُ تقريباً صفحةِ كاملة عن الحدثِ, نسب العلماء النور إلى فجرِ إستثنائيِ، وفى خلال شهرينِ بعد العلامةِ، في مارس 1938، أجتاح هتلر النمسا.

مستقبل روسيا​
في يوليو1917، كَانتْ روسيا دولةً فقيرة، ضعيفةَ عسكرياً. فجأة قوي الشيوعيون في نوفمبر1917 مع أن الأمِّ المباركةِ أخبرتْ الأطفالَ: "إذا لم تُستجاب طلباتِي, روسيا سَتُنشر أخطائَها في كافة أنحاء العالم، ستُثيرُ الحروبَ والاضطهاد للكنيسةِ. سيتشهد الأبرار، سيُعاني البابا كثيرَاً، وأمم مُخْتَلِفة سَتتحطّمُ." قالتْ السّيدةُ لاحقاً، " روسيا سَتُتحوّلُ، وسينعم العالم بالسلام لفترة زمنية محدودة ."



*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جداا
*
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رسائل فاتيما​في الفَقَراتِ التاليةِ، سنقدم رسائل الملاك والسّيدةَ العذراء في فاتيما بالترتيب الزمني.

زيارات الملاكَ سنة 1916
ربيع سنة 1916​
ظَهرَ ملاكُ إلى الأطفالِ الثلاثة بينما كَانوا يَرْعونَ خِرافَهم. قالَ الملاك، "لا تخافا، أَنا ملاكُ السلامِ. صلّوا مَعي." 
سَجدَ الملاك على الأرض وتلا هذه الصلاةِ ثلاث مراتَ بينما كان الأطفال يرددونها بعده: " إلهي، أنى أَؤمن بك، أَمجدك، أَترجاك وأَحبُّك. أَسْألُك الصفح عن من لا يَؤمنون بك ولا يمجدونك ولا يَترجونك ولا يَحبُّونك."

صيف سنة 1916​
ظَهرَ الملاكُ ثانيةً وقالَ: "صلّوا، صلّوا بلجاجة عظيمة. إن قلبي يسوع ومريم لَهُما خطط رحيمةُ لكم. قدموا صلوات وتضحياتَ بشكل مستمر إلى العلي. أجعلوا كُلّ شيءَ تَفعلُونه تضحية، وقدموه كفعل تكفير عن الآثام التي يكون فيها الله فيها مُهَان، وكتوسل من أجل توبة الخطاة. أجلبوا السلامَ لبلادِنا بهذه الطريقة. . . أَنا الملاكُ الحارس للبرتغال. أقبلوا وتحمّلوا كُلّ الآلام التي سَيُرسلُها الرب لكم باستسلامِ ."

خريف سنة 1916​
ظَهرَ الملاكُ للأطفالِ وطرحَ نفسه على الأرضِ أمام رؤية لكأس وخُبز القربان‏ وقالَ: " أيها الثالوثِ القدّوسِ, الأبِّ والابن والروحِ القدس، أُمجّدُك بعمق. أُقدّمُ لك الجسدَ الأثمنَ ودمَّ ونفس ولاهوتَ يسوع المسيح، موجودة في كُلّ معابد العالمِ، في إصلاحِ للإساءات ولتدنيسِ المقدسات واللامبالاةِ الذى بهم هو مُهَانُ. ومن خلال الاستحقاقات اللانهائيةِ لقلبِه الكلى القداسة والقلبِ الغير دنس لمريم، أتوسّل إليك من أجل تحول الخطاة المساكين ."*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1917
الأحد 13 مايو 1917​
ظَهرتْ سيدتنا مصحوبة بومضتين لامعتينِ مِنْ النور في نور متألق للأطفالِ وقالتْ: "لا تخافوا. أنا لن أؤذيكم."
سَألتْ لوسيا : "من أين أنت؟ "
أجابت سيدتنا : " أَنا مِنْ السماءِ "
سَألتْ لوسيا:  "ماذا تُريدُي منّا؟ "
أجابت سيدتنا : "جِئتُ لأطَلَب مِنْكم أن تجيئوا هنا في اليومِ الثالث عشْرِ لستّة أشهرِ في هذا الوقتِ نفسهِ، وبعد ذلك  سَأُخبرُكم من أَنا وماذا أُريدُ. وبعد ذلك، سَأَعُودُ هنا مرّة سابعة."
سَألتْ لوسيا "هَلْ سأَذْهبُ إلى السماء ؟ "
قالتْ سيدتنا : "نعم، سَتذهبين."
سَألتْ لوسيا : "وجاسينتا؟ "
أجابت سيدتنا : " وهي أيضاً."
سَألتْ لوسيا : " وفرانسيسكو؟ هَلْ سيَذْهبُ إلى السماء أيضاً؟ "
قالتْ سيدتنا " نعم، لكنه يَجِبُ أَنْ يَتلوا عديد مِنْ التسِابَيحِ."
ثمّ سألت لوسيا عنْ مصيرِ فتاتين ماتتَا مؤخراً. أخبرتْها سيدتُنا أن واحدة منهما في السماء وأنَّ ألآخري ستَكُونُ في المطهر حتى نهايةِ العالمِ.
ثمّ سَألتْ سيدتنا "هَلْ توَدُّوا أَنْ تقدموا أنفسكم إلى الله بقُبُول كُلّ الآلام التى قَدْ يُرسلُها إليكم في تعويضِ عن اللذنوبِ الغير معدودةِ التي يُهانُ من قبلها وفي التضرّعِ لأجل توبة الخطاة ؟ "
قالتْ لوسيا نعم نيابة عن الثلاثة. 
حينئذ قالتْ سيدتنا : " إذن, سَيكونُ لديكم الكثيرَ لتعَانوا منه، لكن نعمةَ الرب سَتَكُونُ راحتَكِم."
تأثر الأطفال بعُمقَ في أرواحِهم وبعد ذلك صَرخَوا : أيها الثالوثِ القدّوسِ, نُمجدك. الهي، الهي، نُحبُّك في سر العشاء الرباني المُبارك .
ثمّ طَلبتْ سيدتنا مِنْ الأطفال قِراءة التسبحة كُلّ يوم وبعد ذلك صعدت في سحابة إلى السماءِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رسالة الأربعاء 13 يونيو 1917​
ظْهرُت سيدتُنا للأطفالِ. كان هناك بضع من الأشخاصِ الفضوليينِ مَع الأطفالِ. رأت الجموع مجرد سحابة بيضاء صغيرة تَحُومُ على شجرةِ, حيث كانت تَظْهرُ سيدتنا للأطفالِ.

قالتْ لوسيا : "سيدتي، ماذا تُريدُي منّي؟ "
أجابت سيدتنا : "أُريدُك أَنْ تَجيئي فى اليومَ الثالث عشْرَ من الشهر القادم وأن تصَلي  التسبحةِ كُلّ يوم وأُريدُك أَنْ تَتعلّمَي القراءة."
سَألتْ لوسيا عن علاجِ إنسانة مريضة.
قالتْ سيدتنا ، "إن تابت، فأنها ستبرأ خلال عام ."
قالتْ لوسيا : "أُريدُك أَنْ تَأْخذَينا إلى السماءِ."
أجابتْ سيدتنا : " حاضر، سَآخذُ فرانسيسكو وجاسينتا قريباً، لَكنَّك يَجِبُ أَنْ تَبْقى على الأرضِ لبَعْض الوقتِ. يرغب يسوع أن يستخدمك لجعلي معروفة بطريقة أفضل ومحبَّوبة. أنه يرغب فى تَأسيس ولاءِ عالميِ إلى قلبِي الغير دنس ."
قالتْ لوسيا " أيَجِبُ أَنْ أَبْقى وحيدَة هنا؟ "
أجابت سيدتنا : " كلا يا طفلتي، وهَلْ سيجعلك ذلك تَعاني؟ لا تُحبطي. إن قلبي الغير دنس لَنْ يَتْركَك أبداً، بل سَيَكُونُ ملجأك والطريقَ الذي سَيَقُودك إلى الرب ."
فَتحتْ سيدتُنا أيديها وانغمر الأطفالُ بالروح بحضرِة وصلاح الرب

ثم صعدت سيدتنا إلى السماءِ. رَأت الجموع السحابة الصَغيرةَ تختفي ورَأوا أيضاً أنّ أوراقَ الشجرة تحني كما لو أنَّ ملابس السّيدةَ تَتدلي عليها .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رسالة السّبت 13 يوليو 1917​
أنضم حوالي 5000 إنسانَ للأطفالِ في الحقلِ فى ذلك اليومِ. بينما كان الأطفال يَصلّونَ التسبحةَ, نزلت سحابة بيضاء وظهرت سيدتُنا إلى الأطفالِ فقط لكن الجموع أحسّتْ بشيءِ غير عاديِ يَحْدثُ.

برُؤية سيدتنا سَألتْ لوسيا : "ماذا تُريدي منّي؟ "
أجابتْ سيدتنا : " أُريدُك أَنْ تَجيئي فى اليومَ الثالث عشْرَ من الشهر القادم وأن توَاصَلَوا صَلاة التسبحةِ كُلّ يوم تكريماً لسيدة التسبحةِ، لكي يَنَالَ العالم السلامَ ونهايةِ للحربِ لأن التسبحة فقط تستطيع أَنْ تُعين."
قالتْ لوسيا " أوَدُّ أَنْ أَسْألَك من أنت وأن تقومي بمعجزة كي يؤمن الناس بأنّك تَظْهرين لنا."
أجابتْ سيدتنا " واصلُوا المَجيء هنا كُلّ شهر. في أكتوبر سَأُخبرُك من أَنا وماذا أُريدُ. وسَأَقُومُ بمعجزة لكي يري الجميع ويُؤمنُوا."
بعد ذلك قدّمتْ لوسيا طلباتَ الصلاةَ والالتماسات لسيدتِنا لتَقديمها للرب. أعطتْ سيدتُنا بَعْض الإجابات للوسيا. بعد ذلك قالتْ لوسيا "نعم، أنها تُريدُ أَنْ يَتْلي الناسَ التسبحةَ. يَجِبُ أَنْ يَتْلوا الناس التسبحةَ."
قالتْ سيدتُنا برزانة‏ : " ضحّوا بأنفسكم من أجل الخطاة وقولوا دوما، خاصةً عندما تَؤدون بَعْض التضحيةِ : ربي يسوع، هذا من أجل حبِّي لك، لأجل تحولِ الخطاة، وللتكفير عن الإهاناتِ التى تُقترفَ ضدّ قلبِ مريم الغير دنس  "
عند هذه النقطةِ، رأي الأطفال بفزعُ رؤيةَ الجحيمِ.
[هذه الرؤيةِ كَانتْ حقيقية لدرجة أن  الأطفال في وقت لاحق أدوا تضحيات شديدة لإنقاذِ الخطاة ]
رَدّتْ سيدتنا على الرؤيةِ بحزنِ وحنان : " لقد رَأيتَم الجحيم حيث تذهب نفوس الخطاة المساكين. كي تُخلّصَوهم، يريد الله إنْشاء الولاءِ العالميِ إلى قلبِي الغير دنس. إن استجاب الناسِ لما أَسْألُه، عديد مِنْ النفوس سَتُخلّصُ وسيكون هناك سلام.
الحرب سَتَنتهي. لكن إن لم يَتوقّف الناس عن إهانة الله، حرب آخري أسوأ سَتبْدأُ في عهدِ البابا بيوس الحادي عشر. عندما سَتَرون ليلة مضاءَة بنور مجهولِ أعلموا بأنّ هذه هى العلامة العظيمة التى يعطيها الرب لكم  بأنّه سَيُعاقبُ العالمَ لأجل جرائمِه بواسطة الحربِ والجوع واضطهاد الكنيسةِ والبابا. لمَنْع ذلك، سَأَجيءُ للسُؤال عن تكريسَ روسيا إلى قلبِي الغير دنس والعشاء الرباني الكفاري في أيام السّبتِ الأولِ.
إن أصغي الناسَ لطلباتِي، روسيا سَتتحوّلُ وسيعم السلام العالمُ. إنْ لمْ يصغوا فأنها سَتَنْشرُ أخطائَها في كافة أنحاء العالم، مُثيرُة للحروبَ وستضطهدَ الكنيسةِ. سْيستَشْهد الأبرار، وسيكون لدى البابا الكثيرَ كي يقاسيه، وأمم مُخْتَلِفة سَتُدمر.
في النهاية سينتصر قلبي الغير دنس. سَيُكرّسُ البابا روسيا لي؛ أنها سَتتحوّلُ، وسيعم السلام فى العالم فترة زمنية مُحددة. في البرتغال، عقائد الإيمانِ ستُحفظ دائماً [ عند هذه النقطة مُنحت لوسيا وجاسينتا السِرَّ الثالثَ الذي مُنِحَ في النهاية إلى البابا لكنه حتى الآن لَمْ يُكْشَفُ علناً]. لا تُخبرُوا أي شخص بهذا. فرانسيسكو. . . نعم، تستطيعا أن تُخبرُاه "[ لوسيا وجاسينتا كانا يريان ويسَمعَان سيدتَنا لكن فرانسيسكو رَأى الظهورَ فقط]. عندما تَقُولُوا التسبحةَ، قُولُوا بعد كُلّ سر : يا ربي يسوع المسيح، اغْفرُ لنا آثامَنا، أنقذنا مِنْ نيرانِ الجحيمِ وقُدُ كُلّ النفوس نحو السماءِ، خاصةً تلك التى بأكثر أحتياج."

بعد مهلة، سَألتْ لوسيا : "هَلْ تُريدُ أيّ شئَ أخر مِني؟ "
أجابتْ سيدتنا : "لا، لا أريد اليوم شيءَ أخر منك."
وَقفتْ لوسيا بعد ذلك وأشارت إلى السماءِ قائلة: " ها هي تَذْهبُ هناك! أنها تَذْهبُ هناك! . الآن لا تَستطيعُوا رُؤيتها ."*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الاثنين 13 أغسطس 1917​
أحتشد حوالي 15000 شخص في الحقلِ عندما سَمعوا بأنّ الأطفالَ اختطفوا من قبل السلطاتِ المدنيةِ. كَانَت الجموع غْاضبُة بخصوص هذه الأخبارِ، وبعد ذلك فجأة كان هناك دوي مخيف وعالي مِنْ الرعدِ ووميضَ البرق وبعد ذلك سحابة صغيرة بيضاء رائعة تَنْزلُ إلى حيث أجتمع الأطفالَ بسيدتِنا في الظهورِ السابقِ. مكثت السحابة لمدّة بِضْع دقائقِ وبعد ذلك ارتفعت نحو السمواتِ.
ظل ضوء خارق وأيضاً عطر سماوي فى المكان حيث أحتشد الناسِ. جعلت سيدتنا حضورها معلوم بالرغم من أنَّ الأطفال كانوا لا يُستطيعوا أَنْ يَكُونوا هناك. أُطلق سراح الأطفال في وقت لاحق من ذلك اليوم بعد أن قاسوا مُعاملة عدوانية والتهديد بالموتِ من قبل السلطاتِ المدنيةِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الخميس 13 سبتمبر1917​
زادت الحشودُ عن أكثر مِنْ 30000 شخص فى هذا اليوم. رأى عديد مِنْ الناسِ السحابةَ البيضاءَ الصغيرةَ تَنْزلُ على الأطفالِ. رَأوا أيضاً مَا بَدا وكَأنَّهُ أمطار من البتلات الورديةِ الملوّنةِ التي تتَلاشى عندما تصِلُ الأرضَ. صَرختْ لوسيا: "أيَجِبُ أَنْ تَصلّوا ! "وركع آلافَ الزوار على رُكَبِهم مُصلين.
سَألتَ لوسيا سيدتنا، "ماذا تُريدُي منّي؟ "
أجابتْ سيدتنا "واصلُوا صَلاة التسبحةِ كُلّ يوم لكي تحْصلَوا على نهايةِ للحربِ. في أكتوبر سَيَجيءُ إلهنا وسيدة الأحزان وسيدة جبلِ الكارمل والقديس يوسف مَع الطفل يسوع ليبَارَكَوا العالمِ. إن الرب مسرور مِنْ تضحياتِكَم، لَكنَّه لا يُريدُكم أَنْ تَنَامَوا بالحبلِ؛ ارتدوه فقط أثنَاءَ النهار ."
قالتْ لوسيا " هناك أناس ناشدوني أن أسُألك عن عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ. شفاء بَعْض الأشخاصِ المرضى، من الخرس والصمّ."
أجابتْ سيدتنا" البعض سَأَشفيهم، آخرون لن أشفيهم. سَأُؤدّي في أكتوبر معجزة كي يُؤمنُ الجميع ."
نَهضتْ لوسيا بعد ذلك وقالتْ، "إن كنتم تَرْغبُوا أن تروها أنظروا إلي تلك الجهةِ." 
أستطاع الناس أَنْ يَرو سحابةَ بيضاءَ صغيرةَ تَصْعدُ إلى السماءِ."*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*السّبت 13 أكتوبر 1917​
أجتمع أكثر مِنْ 70000 إنسان، سواء من المؤمنون أو من النقّاد، اجتمعوا في الحقلِ في طقسِ ممطرِ فظيعِ. كان هناك عديد مِنْ مراسلي الصحف والمصورين ليُسجّلوا المعجزةَ أَو يُثبتونَ أن الأطفالَ يَكْذبونَ. 
كانت الجموع تقف في جو ممطرِ قاسي مع طينِ يمتد إلى كواحلِهم. كثيرين كَانوا يَصلّونَ التسبحةَ. فجأة صَرختْ لوسيا: " أنزّلَوا مظلاتِكَم! ثم قالت لجاسينتا وفرانسيسكو : " أسْجدُا. ها هي سيدتنا آتية ! لقد رَأيتُ الوميضَ! " ثمّ قالتْ لسيدتِنا: "ماذا تُريدُين منّي؟ "
أجابت سيدتنا: أَنا سيدةُ التسبحةِ، جِئتُ لأحذر المؤمنين أن يُصلّحُوا حياتَهم ويَسْألُوا عن الصفحِ عن آثامِهم. لا يَجِبُ أنْ يُهينوا إلهنا أكثر، لأنه مُهانُ بالفعل على نحو شديد من قبل آثامِ البشر. يَجِبُ على الشعب أَنْ يَقُولَ التسبحةَ. دعْهيم يَواصلون قَولها كلّ يومِ, قالتْ أيضاً: أوَدُّ أن تُشيد كنيسة هنا باسمي. إن الحربِ سَتَنتهي قريباً وسيعود الجنود إلى بيوتِهم ."
بينما كَانتْ سيدتنا عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ تُرحل أشارتْ إلى الشمسِ وصرخت لوسيا: " أنْظرُوا إلى الشمسِ! " 
تَوقّفَ المطر وإنشقَّ السحاب الأسود وبَدأتْ الشمس فى الاندفاع في السماءِ، نْاشرُة أشعةَ نور متعدّدِة الألوان وتُنيرُ كُلّ الريفِ. إندفعتْ الشمس لمدة ثلاث دقائقِ، ثم تَوقّفَت، ثمّ أستأنفت اندفاعها مرة ثانيةً ومرّة ثالثة لمدد وصلت لأثنتا عشْرة دقيقة. هَبَطت الشمسُ لولبيا أسرعُ فى كُلّ مرة وفي النهايةِ بَدتْ وكأنها تَنزع نفسها مِنْ السماءِ وبَدأتْ فى الهُبُوط على الأرضِ.

كانت الجموع على رُكَبِهم، فزَعين، يطلبون الصفحِ عن آثامِهم خَائفُين أنّ تكون هذه هي  نهايةَ العالمِ. في اللحظة الأخيرة تَوقّفتْ الشمس عن نزولَها ورجعتْ إلى موقعِها الطبيعيِ. انتهت المعجزةُ والأرضِ غارقة بالمطرِ وملابسِ الناسِ صارت جافّة تماماً. 

كان هناك العديد مِنْ معجزات الشفاء وردت تقارير بشأنها. شملت المعجزة مساحة 600 ميلِ مربّع. قدم مراسلى الصحف البرتغالية وصف تفصيلي للأحداث لمدة طويلة لكن الصُحُفَ في مُعظم البلدانِ الأخرى تَجاهلتْ القصّةَ.

بينما كانت الجموع تشْهدُ معجزةَ الشمسِ، رَأى الأطفالَ رُؤية العائلةِ المقدّسةِ، السيد المسيح ويوسف النجار ومريم. رَأوا إلهنا يَحْملُ صليبَه مَع أمِّه، سيدة الأحُزانِ. 
رَأت لوسيا سيدة جبلِ الكارمل التي تُعبّرُ عن النصرِ على الألم.

في ديسمبر 1918، مرض فرانسيسكو مريضاً الإسبانيِة. بعد ذلك مرضت جاسينتا أيضاً بالإنفلونزا وبداء الرئة. تقَبلَ فرانسيسكو ألمه برغبة وقدمه من أجل توبة الضالين وتوفى في الرابع من أبريل 1919. لقد نَما روحياً منذ الظهورِ الأولِ.
قَبلَت جاسينتا ألامها أيضاً برغبة. وكانت ما زالَتْ تَتذكّرُ النفوس المتألمة في الجحيم في رؤيةِ 13 يوليو 1917 وكَانتْ ترغب أن تتَحَمُّل المزيد من الألم كثيرِ لإنْقاذ النفوس. تَدهورتْ صحة جاسينتا طوال سنة 1919. في نهايةِ تلك السَنَةِ إنتقلتْ إلى مستشفى في ليزبن وتوفيت في ليزبن في 20 فبراير1920.

في سنة 1921 غادرتْ لوسيا فاتيما كي تلتحق بمدرسة الديرِ في فلير حيث تستطيع أَنْ تَنموا كطفلة طبيعية، لقد عَزلَت عنْ كُلّ شئ يختص بالظهورِ. 
في 1925 دَخلتْ دير القديسة دوروثي في توي بإسبانيا. ظلت الراهبة لوسيا في الدير إلى أن توفيت.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*رُؤى إضافية لجاسينتا​
ظَهرتْ سيدتُنا لجاسينتا عدّة مرات بين ديسمبر 1919 وفبراير 1920. أخبرتْها سيدتُنا بعديد مِنْ الأشياء, أهمها:
" آثام العالمِ عظيمة جداً. . . إن عَرفَ البشر فقط ما هى الأبدية، لكانوا يَعْملونَ كلّ ما يمكن عمله لتَغْيير حياتِهم."
" يَجِبُ أَنْ تَصلّي كثيراُ من أجل الخطاة والكهنةِ والمكرسين ."
" يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُون الكهنة أنقياء، أنقياء جداً. يَجِبُ أَلا يشغلَوا أنفسهم بأيّ شئِ ماعدا ما يَتعلّقُ بالكنيسةِ والنفوس. عصيان الكهنةِ والرهبان على رؤسائِهم وإلى البابا يُغضب  الرب بشكل خطير."
" أهربوا من الغني والترفِ؛ أحبوا الفقر والصمت؛ أحسنوا، حتى للناسِ السيئينِ."
" مزيد من النفوس تَذْهبُ إلى الجحيم بسبب آثامِ الجسد أكثر مِنْ أيّ سبب آخر."
" بَعْض الأزياءِ سَتُقدّمُ سَتُهينُ الرب كثيراً."
" تُريدُ والدة الإله المزيد من العذارى اللاتي يقدمن نذرِ البتولية."
" الويل للمرأة التى ينقصها التواضعِ."
"الاعتراف هو سر الرحمةِ ويَجِبُ أَنْ نَعترفَ بفرحِ وثقةِ."
" كثير مِنْ الزيجاتِ لَيستْ من الله ولا تُرضيه ."
" دعْي البشر يَتفادونَ الطمع، الكذب، الحسد، الكُفْر، الغشّ."
" لا تتكلّي رديا أبداً عن أي أحد. لا تتذمّرُي أَو تُهمهمُي. كُونُي صبورة جداً، لأن الصبرِ يُرشدُنا إلى السماءِ."
" سيدتنا لَمْ تعُدْ تَستطيعُ إيقاْف ذراعِ أبنها القدسيِ الذي سَيَضْربُ العالمَ. إن أصلّحُ الناسَ حياتِهم، لوردنا سَيُنقذُ حَتَّى الآن العالم، لكن إن لم يصلحوها، سيحل العقاب ."
" إن تركت حكومةِ البلاد الكنيسةَ فى سلام ومْنحُ الحريَّةَ لدينِنا المقدّسِ، فأنها سَتكُونُ مبارك من قبل اللَّهِ."
"أخبرْي كُلّ شخصَ بأنّ الله يَهِبُ النِعَمَ من خلال قلبِ مريم الغير دنس. أخبرْيهم أن ينشدوا النِعَم منها، وأن قلبَ السيد المسيح يُريد أَنْ يُوقّرَ مع القلبِ الذي بلا دنس لمريم. أساليهم أن يتوسلوا من أجل السلام مِنْ قلبِ مريم الذى بلا دنس، لأن الرب قد عَهدَ بسلامَ العالمِ إليها."*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الرُؤى الإضافية  للوسيا
ظهور 10 ديسمبر1925​
ظَهرتْ الأمُّ المباركةُ والطفلُ يسوع إلى لوسيا في كنيسة الديرَ. تَكلّمَ الطفلُ يسوع أولاً "أشفقي على قلبِ أمِّكِ القدّيسةِ، أنه مُغطي بالأشواكِ، التي يطعن بها البشر الجاحدينِ قلبها في كُلّ لحظة، وليس هناك إنسان واحد يؤدى كفارة لإزالتهم."

قالتْ سيدتنا بعد ذلك: " انْظرُي يا ابنتَي، في قلبِي، المُحاطَ بالأشواكِ التي تطعن بها البشر الجاحدينِ قلبى في كُلّ لحظة من قبل تجديفِهم وجحودِهم. حاولُي على الأقل أَنْ تَعزّيني"
وقالت: أنّني وعدت بالحُضُور فى ساعةِ الموتِ، بالنِعَمِ الضروريِة للإنقاذِ، كُلّ أولئك الذين سيعترفون في السّبتِ الأولِ لخمسة شهورِ متتاليةِ ويَتلقّون العشاء الرباني، ويَتْلون خمس عقودَ مِنْ التسبحةِ، ويُرافقُوني لخمس عشْرة دقيقةِ بينما يتَأَمُّلون في الخمسة عشرَ سر مِنْ أسرار التسبحةِ، ..........."*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*ظهور 15 فبراير 1926​
بينما كَانتْ لوسيا تُرتب أعمالها الرتيبةَ اليوميةَ، ظَهرَ الطفل يسوع وقالَ: "وهَلْ نشرتَ ما طلبته أمَنا السماويةَ منك؟ "

أجابتْ لوسيا : " ربي يسوع، أنك تَعْلم جيداً ما قاله مُرشدي في الرسالةِ التى قَرأتُها إليك. لقد أخبرَني أنّه ضروريَ لهذه الرؤيةِ أن تُتكرّرُ، لمزيد من الأحداثِ لإثْبات مصداقيتِها، وأضافَ أنّ رئيسة الدير، على مسئوليتها، لا تستطيع عمل شئ لنشر هذا الولاءِ."

أجابَ السيد المسيح: حقيقيُ أنّ رئيسَتكَ بمفردها لا تستطيع أن تعمَلُ شيءُ، لكن بنعمتِي تستطيع أَنْ تَعمَلُ كُلّ شئ. يكفي أنّ يُجيزُك لك مرشدك وأنّ تتكلّمُ رئيستكَ عنه، لأنها عليها أَنْ تؤمنَ به، حتى بدون أن يعْرِف الناسِ إلى من أعلنَ.

أجابتْ لوسيا " لكن أنّ أب اعترافي ذَكرَ في الخطابِ أَنَّ هذا الولاءِ لا يَفتقرُ إليه العالمِ، لأن هناك كثير مِنْ النفوس التي تَلاقيك في أيام السّبتِ الأولِ، تكريماً لسيدتِنا وللخمسة عشرَ سر مِنْ أسرار السبحةِ.

أجابَ السيد المسيح  " صحيحُ يا بنيتُي، هناك نفوس كثيرة تَبْدأُ أيام السّبتَ الأولَ، لكن قليلين يَتمُّمونها، وأولئك الذين يَتمّمونَه يَفعْلونَ ذلك كي يَنالوا النِعَمَ المَوْعُودة. أنه ليسرني أكثرِ إن أدوا خمسة أسرار بتأجّجِ بهدف التعويضِ إلى قلبِ أمِّكَ السماويةِ أكثر من مسرتي من أداء خمسة عشرَ سر بأسلوب فاتر وبلا مبالاة. . . .

وَضعتْ لوسيا أمام السيد المسيح الصعوبة التي لدي بَعْض الشعبِ بخصوص الاعتراف أيام السبت، وسَألَت إن كان يصحَ الاعتراف خلال ثمانية أيامِ.

أجابَ السيد المسيح ، "نعم، وممكنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ أطولَ، بشرط أنهم عندما يَتناولونَي، أن يكونوا في حالة نعمةِ وعِنْدَهُمْ نيةُ صنع إصلاحِ إلى قلبِ مريم الذى بلا دنس."

سَألتْ لوسيا " يسوعي، ماذا عن أولئك الذين يَنْسونَ أَنْ يَصْنعوا هذه النيةِ؟ "

أجابَ السيد المسيح  " أنهم يُستطيعوا أَنْ يَفعْلوا ذلك في اعترافهم التالي، مستغلُّين أول فرصةِ للذِهاب للاعتراف."*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*ظهور 17  ديسمبر 1927​
في الصلاةِ في بونتيفدرا بإسبانيا، سَألَت لوسيا السيد المسيح عن التعليماتِ المتعلّقُة بكَشْف أسرارِ ظهورِ السّيدةَ العذراء، خصوصاً ظهور العاشر من ديسمبر 1925 الذي يَتعلّقُ بالولاءِ إلى القلبِ الذى بلا دنس لمريم.

قال السيد المسيح لَها، " ابنتي، اكْتبُي ما طلبوه منك. أكتبي أيضاً كُلّ ما أعلنتْه إليك العذراءِ الكلية القداسة في الظهورِ الذي تَكلّمتْ فيه عن هذا الولاء. أما بالنسبة لباقي السِرِّ، ظلي صامتة "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*13ظهور  يونيو 1929​
بينما كانت لوسيا تصلي، رأت رؤيةِ قويَّة وتَنوير من الثالوثِ القدّوسِ. كانت سيدة فاتيما جزءَ من تلك الرؤيةِ.

كتبت لوسيا عن هذه الرؤيةِ: "فجأة أضئ المصلى بالكامل مِن قِبل ضوء خارق، وظهر بأعلى المذبح صليب من النور، يَصِلُ إلى السقفِ. في ضوء أسطع فى الطرف الأعلى من الصليبِ، ممْكِنُ أَنْ يُرى وجهَ رجل وجسده حتى الخصر؛ على صدرِه كَانَت هناك حمامة من النور؛ مُسمّرَ إلى الصليبِ كَانَ جسدَ إنسانِ آخرِ. أسفل قليلاً من الخًصرِ، استطعت أَنْ أَرى كأس وقربانة كبيرة مُعلّقَة في الهواءِ، تسقط عليها قطراتِ من الدمِّ كَانتْ تَسْقطُ مِنْ وجهِ السيد المسيح المصَلوب ومِنْ الجرحِ الذى في جنبِه. سقطت هذه القطراتِ على القربانة وفي الكأسِ. تحت الذراع الأيمن للصليبِ كَانَت تقف سيدتَنا وفي يَدِّها قلبَها الذى بلا دنس. (أنها سيدة فاتيما، بقلبِها الذى بلا دنس في يدّها اليسرى، بدون سيفِ أَو زهور، لكن بتاج من الشوكِ ونيرانِ). أسفل الذراعِ الايسرِ للصليب ظهرت حروف كبيرةِ، كما لو أنَّها مِنْ الماءِ النقي للغاية التي تسقط على المذبح، مكونة كلماتَ هى؛ النعمة والرحمة.

كتبت لوسيا المزيد: لقد فَهمتُ أنّ ذلك كَانَ سر الثالوثِ القدّوسِ الذي يُظهرَه لي، وتَلقّيتُ بصائرَ حول هذا السر  وغير مسموحَ الإعْلان عنه."

قالتْ سيدتنا: لقد حانت اللحظةَ التي أسْألُ فيها البابا، في إتحادِ مَع كُلّ أساقفة العالمِ، أن يُكرسوا روسيا إلى قلبِي الذى بلا دنس، واعِدُاً بإنْقاذ روسيا بهذه الطريقة. هناك عديد من النفوس التي تُدينُها عدالةَ الرب لأجل الآثامِ التى اقترفت ضدّي، لقد جِئتُ كي أسأل عن الإصلاحِ: ضحّي بنفسك لهذه القصدِ وصلّي."

قالَ الرب لاحقاً: "أنهم لَمْ يَرْغُبوا أن يحترموا طلبِي. مثل ملكِ فرنسا، أنهم سَيَنْدمون على ذلك وبعد ذلك سيعمَلُونه، لَكنَّ سَيَكُونُ ذلك متأخّر. روسيا سَتَنْشرُ أخطائَها في كافة أنحاء العالم، مُثيرُة الحروبَ والاضطهاد ضدّ الكنيسةِ. سَيكونُ لدى البابا الكثيرَ من المُعَاناة."*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أغسطس 2010)

*ظهور غير مؤرّخ فى سنة 1933​  أبلغ‏ الرب لوسيا أنّه غاضبَ لكون طلباتَه لم تُستجاب .

ظهور غير مؤرّخ لكنه قبل 18 مايو 1936​ردَّاً على سؤالِ لوسيا  لماذا لا يُحوّلَ الرب روسيا بدون أن يجْعلُ البابا التكريسَ، أجابَ الرب "لأن أُريدُ َ أَنْ تَعترفَ كل كنيستَي بأنّ التكريسِ كنصرة القلبِ الذى بلا دنس لمريم كي تمتدُّ جماعته لاحقاً ووَضعَ الولاءَ للقلبِ الذي بلا دنس بجانب الولاءِ إلى قلبِي القدّوسِ."

أجابت لوسيا: "لكن يا إلهَي، قد لا يُصدّقَني البابا ما لم تُحرّكُه أنت بنفسك بإلهام خاصّ."

أجابَ الرب: "البابا ..... صلّي كثيراً من أجل البابا. أنه سيَعمَلُ التكريس، لَكنَّه سَيَكُونُ متأخّراً. على الرغم من هذا، القلب الذى بلا دنس لمريم سَينقذُ روسيا. أنها اؤتمنت عليها."

السر الثالث لظهورات فاتيما
مدينة الفاتيكان فى 26 يونيو سنة2000​ 
التالي هو الترجمةُ الكاملةُ للنَصِّ البرتغاليِ الأصليِ للجزءِ الثالثِ لسِرِّ فاتيما، الذى كَشفَ إلى الأطفالَ الثلاثة الرعاة في كوفا دي إيريا بفاتيما في 13 يوليو سنة 1917، وسجّلَ مِن قِبل الراهبة لوسيا في 13 يناير سنة 1944

"ها أنا أُدوّنُ بطاعتك يا إلهي، الذي أوصاني أن أفعَل ذلك من خلال أسقف ليريا ومن خلال أمِّكَ وأمي الكلية القدّاسةِ.
"بعد الجزئين الذين وضّحتُهما بالفعل، رَأينَا علي يسارِ سيدتِنا وأعلاها بقليل، ملاكاً بسيف ملتهب في يدّه اليسرى؛ يلمع، يٌخرج نيرانَاً التي بدت وكأنها ستحرق العالم؛ لَكنَّها تَلاشت بِتلامسها بالعظمةِ التي أشرقت من سيدتِنا مِنْ يدّها اليمنى: صَرخَ الملاك بصوتٍ عالي مُشيراً إلى الأرضِ بيدّه اليمنى ' الكفّارة، الكفّارة، الكفّارة! '. ورَأينَا في ضوءِ هائلِ أنه الله: شيء يشبه كيفما يَظْهرُ الناسَ في مرآة عندما يَمْرّونَ أمامها أسقف يرتدى ملابس بيضِاء, كَانَ عِنْدَنا انطباعُ أنه البابا. صعد أساقفة آخرين وكهنة ورجال ونِساءِ من الأكليروس جبلاً، وفي القمةِ حيث كان هناك صليب كبير مِنْ جذوعِ الغليظةِ مَقْطُوعةِ مِنْ شجرةِ؛ قَبْلَ أَنْ يصُلوا هناك, مَرَّ البابا من خلالِ مدينةِ كبيرِه نصفها خربِ ونِصْفها يرتِعد بخطي مُترنحة، صَلّى البابا وهو مُتألمِ وحُزين من أجل نفوس الجثثِ التى لاقاها فى طريقِه؛ بَعْدَ أَنْ وَصلَ لقمة الجبلَ، قُتل وهو جاثياً على رُكَبِتيه أسفل الصليبِ الكبيرِ مِن قِبل مجموعة من الجنود التي أطلقَت الرصاصَ والأسهمَ عليه، وبالطّريقة نفسها ماتَ هناك الواحد بعد الآخر من الأساقفة الآخرون والكهنة والرجال والنِساء الأكليروس، وأناس علمانيين مِنْ رُتَبِ مُخْتَلِفة ومواقعِ مختلفةِ. كان هناك تحت ذراعي الصليبِ ملاكان مَع كُلّ منهم كأس بلّوري في يَدِّه، حيث جمّعوا دمَّ الشهداءِ فيهما ورَشَّوا به الأنفس التي كَانتْ تَشْقُّ طريقها نحو الرب."*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مجهود وموضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع
أشكــــــــرك أستاذى
كل سنة وأنتم طيبين
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *مجهود وموضوع رااااااااااااااااااائع
> أشكــــــــرك أستاذى
> كل سنة وأنتم طيبين
> *​



*أهلا حبيبي

ربنا يبارك حياتك بصلوات أم النور​*


----------



## my hope (11 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود جبار شكرا لك وربنا يباركك
وعندي سوال لك
ما هي اخبار ترجمة كتاب القديسة انا اميرتش
وما هي مولفاتها وهل الكتاب باللغة الانكليزية الذي وضعته في احد المواضيع الذي به اكثر من الفين صفحة هو احد هذه الكتب او مجموعة منها
وشكرا من جديد


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2010)

my hope قال:


> مجهود جبار شكرا لك وربنا يباركك
> وعندي سوال لك
> ما هي اخبار ترجمة كتاب القديسة انا اميرتش
> وما هي مولفاتها وهل الكتاب باللغة الانكليزية الذي وضعته في احد المواضيع الذي به اكثر من الفين صفحة هو احد هذه الكتب او مجموعة منها
> وشكرا من جديد



*شكرا حبيبي على مرورك
1- بالنسبة لترجمة كتاب القديسة آنا آميرتش فالأسف أنا متوقف منذ فتره
2- هذا الكتاب يعتبر كتاب عام لرؤاها*


----------



## my hope (18 أغسطس 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا حبيبي على مرورك
> 1- بالنسبة لترجمة كتاب القديسة آنا آميرتش فالأسف أنا متوقف منذ فتره
> 2- هذا الكتاب يعتبر كتاب عام لرؤاها*




امري الى الله ساقراءه بالانكليزية http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/smilies/heat.gif


----------



## فادي سعد (19 أغسطس 2010)

المسلمين يقولون انو الي ظهرت ليست العذراء انما هي فاطمة الزهراء!ّ!(بسبب ام المدينة فاتيما)


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2010)

فادي سعد قال:


> المسلمين يقولون انو الي ظهرت ليست العذراء انما هي فاطمة الزهراء!ّ!(بسبب ام المدينة فاتيما)



*مثل "صليب سيدنا محمد" !!!!!*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (21 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع ممتاز ولقد قمت بنقل جز منه الى اكثر من منتدى 
تحت غنوان رسائل مريم العذراء قى البرتغال


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------

